# ¡Un saludo a mi fruta favorita, UVA!!!



## CarolMamkny

Pues hoy ando bien chachis porque mi amiga UVA-Q ya lleva más de 2000 colaboraciones en este foro. Parece ayer cuando le celebrabamos los primeros 1000. (Ay! Como crecen de rápido!!)

¡¡¡¡FELICITACIONES UVA Y QUE SIGAMOS CHACHIS!!!​


----------



## alacant

Congratulations and celebrations, UVA-Q, a pleasure to know you and meet you here.

Abrazos, Alacant


----------



## Tampiqueña

_* ¡Felicidades Uvita! *_​ 
_*Es imposible seguirte el paso, me distraigo tantito y pasas de 2,000 .*_

_*Bueno, al menos no llego en último lugar, estoy segura que faltan miles de admiradores que van a querer felicitarte.*_​ 
_*Estoy muy contenta por haber tenido la oportunidad de conocerte en el foro y que ahora seamos amigas, eres simpatiquísima, alegre y una persona increíble.*_​ 
_*Espero que nos conozcamos en persona muy pronto .*_​ 
_*Un abrazote,*_
_*Beatriz*_​ 
*P.D. Usé colores que combinen contigo *​


----------



## romarsan

UVITA  PRECIOSA 

Felicidades guapa

 2.000 

Me encanta encontrarme contigo
Dentro y fuera del foro
Un besazo amiga
Ro​


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades Uva! Sigue participando que siempre es un placer leer tus mensajes.


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Muchas felicidades Uvita!!!*
*Un abrazo grande *
*Silvia*


----------



## Priss

*UVITA QUERIDA!!*
*FELICIDADES!, GRACIAS POR ESOS 2.000 POSTS TAN INTERESANTES!!!*

*PRISS*


----------



## Jaén

Emma!!

Ya tan pronto 2000?? Caramba, chica! Que luego, luego me alcanzas, eh? (Bueno, la verdad es porque yo ya "me estacioné"!  )

Mil felicidades por el logro y mil gracias por tu amistad!

Te traigo mi regalito. Espero que *nos* guste!! jejeje

Besos, guapa!

Al Rano.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Uvita por tus 2.000. Aumentas posts día a día, y como el buen vino, cada vez mejores según pasa el tiempo (o los posts).

Un abrazote y que nos veamos los próximos 200.000.

Aunque soy más de cerveza, esta vez traigo un poquito de vino que parece que pega más.

Ant


----------



## alexacohen

Queridísima Uvita:

Yo contribuyo a la celebración con una risas (al menos espero que te haga reír)

Un abrazo, amiga.

*Read through these Children's Science Exam Answers: *

_Q: Name the four seasons. _
_A: Salt, pepper, mustard and vinegar. _

_Q: Explain one of the processes by which water can be made safe to drink. _
_A: Flirtation makes water safe to drink because it removes large _
_pollutants like grit, sand, dead sheep and canoeists. _

_Q: How is dew formed ? _
_A: The sun shines down on the leaves and makes them perspire. _

_Q: How can you delay milk turning sour ?  _
_A: Keep it in the cow. _

_Q: What causes the tides in the oceans ? _
_A: The tides are a fight between the Earth and the Moon. All _
_water tends to flow towards the moon, because there is no _
_water on the moon, and nature hates a vacuum. _

_Q: What are steroids ? _
_A: Things for keeping carpets still on the stairs. _


----------



## valdo

Muchas felicidades, UVA...!!!

Saludos desde Letonia,


----------



## Tezzaluna

*Uvita dearest,*

*Felicidades.  One moment of distraction and you are reaching another milestone!*

*Espero compartir miles de hilos más con vos.*

*Besos, besitos,*

*Tezza*​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Querida paisana Uva, un slaudote y bravo por tus dos mil!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

CarolMamkny said:


> Pues hoy ando bien chachis porque mi amiga UVA-Q ya lleva más de 2000 colaboraciones en este foro. Parece ayer cuando le celebrabamos los primeros 1000. (Ay! Como crecen de rápido!!)
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡¡FELICITACIONES UVA Y QUE SIGAMOS CHACHIS!!!​


 

Muchas Gracias amiguita!!!!
Pues yo, mexicana, de México , muy chachis y muuuuyyyy agradecida contigo, linda!
Muchos besos!


----------



## UVA-Q

silvia fernanda said:


> *Muchas felicidades Uvita!!!*
> *Un abrazo grande *
> *Silvia*


 
Muchas gracias Silvia!!!!
Un Besote!


----------



## UVA-Q

alacant said:


> Congratulations and celebrations, UVA-Q, a pleasure to know you and meet you here.
> 
> Abrazos, Alacant


 

Thank you so much dear Ala!!!!! It has been MY pleasure! Always learning from you!

Besos!


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> _* ¡Felicidades Uvita! *_​
> 
> 
> _*Es imposible seguirte el paso, me distraigo tantito y pasas de 2,000 *_​
> _*Bueno, al menos no llego en último lugar, estoy segura que faltan miles de admiradores que van a querer felicitarte.*_​
> _*Estoy muy contenta por haber tenido la oportunidad de conocerte en el foro y que ahora seamos amigas, eres simpatiquísima, alegre y una persona increíble.*_​
> _*Espero que nos conozcamos en persona muy pronto .*_​
> _*Un abrazote,*_
> _*Beatriz*_​
> 
> *P.D. Usé colores que combinen contigo *​


 
Muchas gracias querida Betty!!!! Pero la que no te aguanta el paso soy yo querida!!! pues que la que llegó tarde fui yooo!!!! 
Ya me encontré a todos muy sentaditos, mesa puesta, chocolatitos, vino, todos ya 'muy entonados'!!! how shame on me! seguro hasta mi velorio llegaré tarde...seguro que sí!
Gracias mil por venir a la fiesta, estoy enormemente agradecida por tu amabilidad y amistad. Prometo avisarte cuando vaya a Playa Miramar para ir por un coctelito a Cheto's !!!!

Muchos Besos!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

romarsan said:


> UVITA PRECIOSA ​
> 
> Felicidades guapa​
> 2.000 ​
> Me encanta encontrarme contigo
> Dentro y fuera del foro
> Un besazo amiga
> 
> Ro​


 
Muchas gracias Ro, siempre tan linda! NO lo saben, la vida laboral se hace muy divertida con todos ustedes!!! Y mi vida personal se ha enriquecido enormemente  con personas como tú!!!
Muchos besos!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Priss said:


> *UVITA QUERIDA!!*
> *FELICIDADES!, GRACIAS POR ESOS 2.000 POSTS TAN INTERESANTES!!!*
> 
> *PRISS*


 
Muchas gracias linda Priss!!! 
Un abrazo bien fuerte 
Besos!


----------



## UVA-Q

Jaén said:


> Emma!!
> 
> Ya tan pronto 2000?? Caramba, chica! Que luego, luego me alcanzas, eh? (Bueno, la verdad es porque yo ya "me estacioné"!  )
> 
> Mil felicidades por el logro y mil gracias por tu amistad!
> 
> Te traigo mi regalito. Espero que *nos* guste!! jejeje
> 
> Besos, guapa!
> 
> Al Rano.


 
Muchas gracias querido RanoMan!!!! Delicioso, si quieres te dejo los blancos, me quedo con los 'Negritos' (pa' reafirmar color! jeje)
Mil gracias por venir, y gracias mil a TI por tu amistad!!!!
PD Ya no se estacione, hombre! Me ayudas a escribir una cartita en portuñol?? 

Besos mil!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades Uvita por tus 2.000. Aumentas posts día a día, y como el buen vino, cada vez mejores según pasa el tiempo (o los posts).
> 
> Un abrazote y que nos veamos los próximos 200.000.
> 
> Aunque soy más de cerveza, esta vez traigo un poquito de vino que parece que pega más.
> 
> Ant


 
Gracias querido Hormiguita, delicioso el vino! y qué pues! vengan también las cervecitas , combinan mejor con el calor, ¿no?

Muchas gracias!
Besos !!


----------



## UVA-Q

ILT said:


> ¡Felicidades Uva! Sigue participando que siempre es un placer leer tus mensajes.


Muchas gracias querido Mod, un placer tenerte por aquí.

Saludos


----------



## UVA-Q

alexacohen said:


> Queridísima Uvita:
> 
> Yo contribuyo a la celebración con una risas (al menos espero que te haga reír)
> 
> Un abrazo, amiga.
> 
> *Read through these Children's Science Exam Answers: *
> 
> _Q: Name the four seasons. _
> _A: Salt, pepper, mustard and vinegar. _
> 
> _Q: Explain one of the processes by which water can be made safe to drink. _
> _A: Flirtation makes water safe to drink because it removes large _
> _pollutants like grit, sand, dead sheep and canoeists. _
> 
> _Q: How is dew formed ? _
> _A: The sun shines down on the leaves and makes them perspire. _
> 
> _Q: How can you delay milk turning sour ? _
> _A: Keep it in the cow. _
> 
> _Q: What causes the tides in the oceans ? _
> _A: The tides are a fight between the Earth and the Moon. All _
> _water tends to flow towards the moon, because there is no _
> _water on the moon, and nature hates a vacuum. _
> 
> _Q: What are steroids ? _
> _A: Things for keeping carpets still on the stairs. _


 
Muchas gracias amiga mía!!! Pues mi jefe está a punto de cambiarme de lugar, para no tenerme tan cerca, cada que escucha mis carcajadas viene a asomar su cabezota a mi PC!!!!! (bueno no es tan malo como el tuyo, eh?)
Gracias mil por permitirme conocer a esa persona tan simpática, y a ese enorme corazón que llevas!
Besos Mil!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

valdo said:


> Muchas felicidades, UVA...!!!
> 
> Saludos desde Letonia,


 
Muchas gracias valdo!!!!! 
Saludos y besos van de regreso!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Tezzaluna said:


> *Uvita dearest,*​
> 
> *Felicidades. One moment of distraction and you are reaching another milestone!*​
> *Espero compartir miles de hilos más con vos.*​
> *Besos, besitos,*​
> 
> *Tezza*​


 
Thankyou my dearest Tezzamoon 
Gracias por estar, siempre estar, siempre aprendo de tí.
Muchos besos!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Querida paisana Uva, un slaudote y bravo por tus dos mil!!!!


 
Muchas gracias paisano querido!!!!!
Besos!!!


----------



## tesalia

*¡¡ felicidades !!*​


*                                 ¡¡ es un gusto compartir contigo preciosa !!*
*  abrazos *


----------



## UVA-Q

tesalia said:


> *¡¡ felicidades !!*​
> 
> 
> *¡¡ es un gusto compartir contigo preciosa !!*
> * abrazos *


 
Muchas gracias linda Tess!!!!! el gusto es toooodo mío!!!!
Muchos besos


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Uva, enhorabuena por estos dos mil.


----------



## bb008

*¡FELICIDADES BRUJIUVITA POR TUS 2.000 POST!...*


----------



## UVA-Q

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Felicidades Uva, enhorabuena por estos dos mil.


 
Muchas gracias Riu!!! Qué gusto verte, tengo tiempo de no coincidir contigo...¿cómo va la vida de papá??
Besos !!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

bb008 said:


> *¡FELICIDADES BRUJIUVITA POR TUS 2.000 POST!...*


Muchas gracias linda!!!!
Un abrazo!


----------



## Fernita

_*Pero mi querida Uvita, muchísimas felicitaciones por tus grandiosos aportes.*_
_*Hace poco anduve por aquí, pero parece que uno no puede distraerse ni un minuto*_

*Supongo que tendrás vino para tirar por la ventana, así que te mando esto por si te falta:*
*mira*

*¡No es cuestión de tener el vinito para festejar sino también dónde servirlo!*

*Muchos cariños y siempre es un placer compartir con vos,*
*Fernita.*


----------



## frida-nc

Feliz Fiesta, UVA-Q...
Muchos miles más! A celebrar...


----------



## UVA-Q

Fernita said:


> _*Pero mi querida Uvita, muchísimas felicitaciones por tus grandiosos aportes.*_
> _*Hace poco anduve por aquí, pero parece que uno no puede distraerse ni un minuto*_
> 
> *Supongo que tendrás vino para tirar por la ventana, así que te mando esto por si te falta:*
> *mira*
> 
> *¡No es cuestión de tener el vinito para festejar sino también dónde servirlo!*
> 
> *Muchos cariños y siempre es un placer compartir con vos,*
> *Fernita.*


 
Hola Fer!!!!!!!! Amiguita!!!!! Qué gusto que estés aquí!!!...
Pues claro, cómo no lo pensé, no se ve muy bien que nos empinemos la botella, ¿verdad? Muchas gracias, de todo corazón.

Gracias por permitirme conocerte un poquitín más, por permitirme siempre aprender de tí, te mando muchos abrazos!!
Besos mil!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

frida-nc said:


> Feliz Fiesta, UVA-Q...
> Muchos miles más! A celebrar...


 
Muchas gracias Frida!!!!!!!!, y esas uvas están deliciosas!!!!
Un Beso!!!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡FELICIDADES QUERIDÍSIMA UVA!​
Lo siento mucho por haber llegado tarde pero lo importante es felicitarte y agradecerte querida amiga estos 2000 posts muy útiles. 
Siempre me alegra hablar contigo porque eres una persona sumamente simpática y todos lo sabemos y lo apreciamos.

TE QUEREMOS UVITA... 

Mil besos para ti preciosa,
Cristy


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Uva!

Como dicen que más vale tarde que nunca... pues ¡Felicidades por tus 2000 posts! (más unos 65... je je) Aquí un pequeño presente para compensar la tardanza...

Besos,

Erasmo.


----------



## UVA-Q

Cristina Moreno said:


> ¡FELICIDADES QUERIDÍSIMA UVA!​
> 
> 
> Lo siento mucho por haber llegado tarde pero lo importante es felicitarte y agradecerte querida amiga estos 2000 posts muy útiles.
> Siempre me alegra hablar contigo porque eres una persona sumamente simpática y todos lo sabemos y lo apreciamos.
> 
> TE QUEREMOS UVITA...
> 
> Mil besos para ti preciosa,
> Cristy


 
Muchas gracias linda Cristy!!!! Pero tarde...¡para nada! si seguimos en la fiesta!!!!  ¡Pero niña, qué piropos!  ¡No sé cómo agradecerte! ¡Estoy sin palabras!...
¡Muchos besos Cristy!


----------



## UVA-Q

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Hola Uva!
> 
> Como dicen que más vale tarde que nunca... pues ¡Felicidades por tus 2000 posts! (más unos 65... je je) Aquí un pequeño presente para compensar la tardanza...
> 
> Besos,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
Hoooola Dr.!!!!!! Muchas gracias por el regalo, pues no debías compensar nada... pero qué bueno que lo hisiste!   Están hermosas!!!  Gracias por venir 

Un Beso!!!!


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades por tus 2,000 aportes *
* !Y por los siguientes 2,000!*

* *​


----------



## UVA-Q

Kibramoa said:


> *Muchas felicidades por tus 2,000 aportes *
> 
> *!Y por los siguientes 2,000!*​
> **​


 
Wow!!!! Qué pastel! Muchas gracias 

Un Beso!!!


----------



## Mirlo

Uva, ¡nunca es tarde eh!

MUCHAS FELICIDADES Y QUE TENGAS 2000 MAS!!!!!!!!!!



​


----------



## Eugin

Es cierto, Mirlo, nunca es tarde, y menos para saludar a alguien que nos hace tan bien leer y tomar... (un chascarillo, jaja!!  se ve que he tomado mucho de tu resultado, Uvita!!!!!) 

Gracias por deleitarnos tantas veces con tu compañía y tu sabor!!  
He  encontrado algo que puede gustarte para tu próximo avatar... ¿qué me dices???  ¡Por muchos otros 2.000 más!!! 
Cariños

P.S: By the way, ¿Sabías que existe un vino con tu nombre? ¡Eres famosa, chiquita!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Eugin!!!!!!!! Qué gusto verte!!!!!!! Muchas gracias linda! Te extrañaba! Cierto, nunca es tarde!!
Hermosa la copa!!!!!!!!! 
Muchos besos 
PD No lo sabía! voy a reclamar los derechos


----------



## UVA-Q

Mirlo said:


> Uva, ¡nunca es tarde eh!​
> 
> MUCHAS FELICIDADES Y QUE TENGAS 2000 MAS!!!!!!!!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
Claaro que nunca es tarde!!! Muchas gracias!!!!
Besos


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades... con un cierto retraso . Saludos,


----------



## UVA-Q

¡Gracias María!... No te preocupes, ¡seguimos de fiesta!


----------



## speedier

Erm...... someone told me that you love dancing Uvita.

Would you, ............. erm............. that is................. like to.............. erm.............dance?


----------



## UVA-Q

Jajajaja Nige, eres genial, yes please, lets dance!!!!
Muchos besos!!!!!


----------



## speedier

Fantastico! Estas absolutamente segura? *Speedier dancing*


----------



## Vale_yaya

speedier said:


> Fantastico! Estas absolutamente segura? *Speedier dancing*


 
Hahahaha... I didn't see THAT coming... pretty funny...


----------



## Vale_yaya

Felicidades... felicidades... felicidades en este día!!! (un poquitín tarde.. pero bueno)... Uvita FELICES 2000!!!... y vamos por más... disfruta de un "peque" postre.... espero que te guste... http://www.ghyslain.com/upload/BrownSugarCremeBrulee.jpg


----------



## UVA-Q

speedier said:


> Fantastico! Estas absolutamente segura? *Speedier dancing*


Jajajaja, funny indeed, no importa! Ya le quité la escoba a la señora gruñona! jajajajaja
Besos


----------



## UVA-Q

Vale_yaya said:


> Felicidades... felicidades... felicidades en este día!!! (un poquitín tarde.. pero bueno)... Uvita FELICES 2000!!!... y vamos por más... disfruta de un "peque" postre.... espero que te guste... http://www.ghyslain.com/upload/BrownSugarCremeBrulee.jpg


 

Gracias Vale! Muchos besos, el postre delicioso, peo estaba tan pequeño que no pude compartirlo!!!! 

Un Abrazo!


----------



## speedier

Maravillosa Uvita, entonces *shall we begin?***


----------



## UVA-Q

Wow!!! we are a perfect dancing couple!!!! We do it great!!!!
Besos


----------



## Singinswtt11

Aaaaay yo también tengo que felicitarle a Uva (por más tarde que sea) ya que me ha rescatado un _poco_ de veces. Espero que sigas contribuyendo un poco de tu vasto conocimiento Uva!  Y muchísimas gracias por todo lo que me has enseñado!


----------



## UVA-Q

Singinswtt11 said:


> Aaaaay yo también tengo que felicitarle a Uva (por más tarde que sea) ya que me ha rescatado un _poco_ de veces. Espero que sigas contribuyendo un poco de tu vasto conocimiento Uva!  Y muchísimas gracias por todo lo que me has enseñado!


 
Muchas gracias linda!!!! Quien ha aprendido mucho de tí soy yo, con esas dudas interesantes , y la ayuda que también me has dado 
Muchos besos !!!!!


----------

